# 2000 Volkswagen Lupo



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Another little project...

Meguiars Super Degreaser, followed with Meguiars APC and a slide-lock brush. Dressed with AutoGlym Super Sheen diluted 1:1.

Before:









After:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

looks a million times better :thumb:


----------



## V-dubDetailed (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks the biz mate!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking good :thumb:


----------



## robgooch (Mar 12, 2011)

Looks good mate, you've done a good job, but Magnecor leads on a 1 litre??


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

robgooch said:


> Looks good mate, you've done a good job, but Magnecor leads on a 1 litre??


Standard 7mm replacements, not performance leads :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

looking good fella


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Nice job that!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks much better :thumb:


----------

